# How to get better sleep at night?



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

I want to know how to get better sleep at night, since I have problems doing so.

I think I have insomnia; I dunno. I need some advice so I can be more well rested and more
productive.

Any ideas?. . . .


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

Kill yourself.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Kill yourself.



Dude, are you joking? If not, then I don't know why you are giving me such an angry response.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Dude, are you joking? If not, then I don't know why you are giving me such an angry response.



Dude, you've come to the wrong place to ask for this kind of stuff.

Great thread by the way.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Dude, you've come to the wrong place to ask for this kind of stuff.
> 
> Great thread by the way.



Well, I need help with this issue, since I want to be more productive and not tired all the time.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I need help with this issue, since I want to be more productive and not tired all the time.



Protip: Lurk Moar!


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 15, 2018)

I find it helps if, after ten minutes trying to get to sleep, you get up and do something else for five minutes. Then come back and try to sleep again. It often works.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 15, 2018)

Smoke indica at night, sativa during the day.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

i think @ZenKlassen might be gay


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

Talk to your doctor and get prescribed sleeping pills.

I don't even know why people don't try this first.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> i think @ZenKlassen might be gay



No, I'm not gay. Also, what does my sexual orientation have to do with this thread?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> No, I'm not gay. Also, what does my sexual orientation have to do with this thread?


Everything.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> No, I'm not gay. Also, what does my sexual orientation have to do with this thread?



It's okay to be gay. Lets rejoice with the boys in the gay way!


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> It's okay to be gay. Lets rejoice with the boys in the gay way!



Well, I'm not a homosexual. And besides, my sexual orientation isn't anyone's business anyways, and it's not even
relevant to this thread.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Are y'all a bunch of 12 year olds or are y'all really this immature?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Are y'all a bunch of 12 year olds or are y'all really this immature?


Mate, did you fucking lurk at all when you signed up here?


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jan 15, 2018)

try exercise, oh and lurk moar


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Mate, did you fucking lurk at all when you signed up here?



Well, I'm new here; give me a fucking break, okay? How about instead of coming at me like that, try to show me the ropes around here, okay?


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I'm new here; give me a fucking break, okay? How about instead of coming at me like that, try to show me the ropes around here, okay?



It's not my fault I didn't ask someone before creating a thread like this.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I'm new here; give me a fucking break, okay? How about instead of coming at me like that, try to show me the ropes around here, okay?


You keep getting mocking replys in this thread.

If you knew anything about this website, you would know that we are not a self help forum.

We are a forum dedicating to mocking reetards.

I'm legit not trying to be rude.

I'm just saying, alongside others, that you should lurk a lot before you post anything.

And to be honest, you should lurk more.

I'm being nice right now.

Other members here won't


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

So what's the moral of the story?


*Hide your powerlevel.* Avoid revealing intimate, personal details about yourself in public boards. These threads are not your personal blog and we are not an asylum.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> You keep getting mocking replys in this thread.
> 
> If you knew anything about this website, you would know that we are not a self help forum.
> 
> ...



Okay, well, now I know. Thanks, man.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

Have you tried huffing chloroform?


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

I think @ZenKlassen  is too busy suckin benis in the middle of the night 

Thats why he cant sleep


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> I think @ZenKlassen  is too busy suckin benis in the middle of the night
> 
> Thats why he cant sleep



Fuck off!


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Fuck off!


No u


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah, great way to treat a new comer to your forums.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> No u



And also, learn to spell, idiot.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Yeah, great way to treat a new comer to your forums.


Don't take bait, dummy.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Fuck off!



Mind telling me about those immature 12-year-old kiwis again?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Mind telling me about those 12-year-olds again?


Oh, do tell!


----------



## symantec (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I want to know how to get better sleep at night, since I have problems doing so.
> 
> I think I have insomnia; I dunno. I need some advice so I can be more well rested and more
> productive.
> ...


if you have insomnia good luck with using your reproductive system properly. High lactic acid levels will castrate you.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Oh, do tell!



OP is accusing everyone of being one while acting like one themselves.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Yeah, great way to treat a new comer to your forums.


Dude, there were more newcomers in the forum who weren't so serious about things, especially like this. Not to be rude but I think you should've lurked on the forum, learnt a bit about it before even joining. Hell, you even registered with the same username you used on different websites.

So I suggest you to "lol calm down", lurk on the forums for a while and learn to get a thick skin and also a sense of humor.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Mind telling me about those immature 12-year-old kiwis again?



Well, I wanted to give the asshole a taste of his own medicine, so I told him to "fuck off".


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I wanted to give the asshole a taste of his own medicine, so I told him to "fuck off".



Can you please look in the goddamn mirror for once?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I wanted to give the asshole a taste of his own medicine, so I told him to "fuck off".


Never mind what I said earlier.

Keep posting and making a fucking reetard of yourself.

Can't wait until someone looks up your internet history and you get halaled!


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Never mind what I said earlier.
> 
> Keep posting and making a fucking reetard of yourself.
> 
> Can't wait until someone looks up your internet history and you get halaled!



Okay, you want me to act like a fucking moronic 12 year old, then here you go:

Fuck farts dsafsdfngklglskdlkds gd....

There, happy now.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Can't wait until someone looks up your internet history and you get halaled!



They have a fucking icon of Blue from Blue's Clues it's practically a big neon target!


----------



## FP 208 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I want to know how to get better sleep at night, since I have problems doing so.
> 
> I think I have insomnia; I dunno. I need some advice so I can be more well rested and more
> productive.
> ...



Smother yourself with a pillow in bed and drift off....


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey @ZenKlassen. Can you confirm if these are you?

https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t1237847/

http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/t...l-immigration-issue.455071612/#post-515927810


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, you want me to act like a fucking moronic 12 year old, then here you go:
> 
> Fuck farts dsafsdfngklglskdlkds gd....
> 
> There, happy now.


Lol, kill yourself.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 15, 2018)

Indica


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Arkangel said:


> Hey @ZenKlassen. Can you confirm if these are you?
> 
> https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t1237847/
> 
> http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/t...l-immigration-issue.455071612/#post-515927810



Yeah, those are my accounts. And what about it?


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Yeah, those are my accounts. And what about it?



Nice going idiot, you've just upped your chances of getting a thread yourself!


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Yeah, those are my accounts. And what about it?


How did you get banned from an Atheist forum?

https://atheistforums.org/thread-52041.html


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

mind tellin us what legal trouble you were in @ZenKlassen ?


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Nice going idiot, you've just upped your chances of getting a thread yourself!



It's not personal information, since those are public fucking accounts, jackass.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> It's not personal information, since those are public fucking accounts, jackass.



You don't know how shit works, do you?


----------



## symantec (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, you want me to act like a fucking moronic 12 year old, then here you go:
> 
> Fuck farts dsafsdfngklglskdlkds gd....
> 
> There, happy now.


So I assume you're already a eunuch?


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> mind tellin us what legal trouble you were in @ZenKlassen ?
> 
> View attachment 357301



None of your fucking business.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> It's not personal information, since those are public fucking accounts, jackass.


Yeah, but we can mock because you have now confirmed that those accounts are yours, dumb cunt
Do yourself a favour and fuck off before we rape you in the butt and make you gay


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJpVZ0JnLy04UUbXJpFDp3w


----------



## Null (Jan 15, 2018)

bully the mentally ill and you'll sleep very soundly


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> It's not personal information, since those are public fucking accounts, jackass.


Please just fucking leave. It’s practically for your own good at this point. There’s no turning back now, you’ll be milked for lols beyond belief, so just log-out. I’m probably giving you the best advice right now so just go.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> None of your fucking business.


Now what did a fellow niggo do to you to hate a niggo consular?

sounds like you're just emotionally immature and cant open up about your problems with anyone


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

I made a mistake signing up to this shitty forum. I'm leaving.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I made a mistake signing up to this shitty forum. I'm leaving.


Lol, I bet you won't.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I made a mistake signing up to this shitty forum. I'm leaving.



Until you decide you're mad at us again and you decide to come back.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Until you decide you're mad at us again and you decide to come back.


Anyone want to take bets on how long he stays signed out?


----------



## Cato (Jan 15, 2018)

White supremacist uses a Blue's Clues avatar? I'm confused.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

who would win in a fight?

a niggo or this faggot?


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I made a mistake signing up to this shitty forum. I'm leaving.


Nooo, pls, we’re sorry, come back. We’re family friendly, really, we just like poking fun that’s all. Don’t go! ;-;


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

God, he fucking talks so slow.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 15, 2018)

This was such a beautiful first thread. It's like Coolbreeze's slightly more functional little brother.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

HAPPY MLK DAY


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 15, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> who would win in a fight?
> 
> a niggo or this faggot?


The most used word in this video is "uh".


----------



## symantec (Jan 15, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Anyone want to take bets on how long he stays signed out?


Either way we have enough tard cum to get started on some fun adventures.


----------



## symantec (Jan 15, 2018)

Arkangel said:


> The most used word in this video is "uh".


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

Jesus, this thread sure escalated from “how do I do this shit better” to “FUCKING REEE YOU REETARDS ARE IMMATURE FOR MAKING FUN OF ME!” quickly...


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 15, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> This was such a beautiful first thread. It's like Coolbreeze's slightly more functional little brother.


I swear if that is what is about to happen


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 15, 2018)

Sleep is for the weak, real men go to bed at 4:00 AM and wake up at 7:00 AM.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I want to know how to get better sleep at night, since I have problems doing so.
> 
> I think I have insomnia; I dunno. I need some advice so I can be more well rested and more
> productive.
> ...


Sleep advice: Exercise is good. Not strenuous exercise, but just a walk now and then. Poor diet and lack of exercise can cause difficulty in sleeping. What also helps is for you to establish a sleeping ritual. Drink warm milk liquids, brush your teeth, swap into pajamas, and prepare your clothing for the next day. It'll train your body so that once you start going through the motion of your ritual, you'll start to feel tired through a Pavlovian reflex. If all else fails, melatonin is an over-the-counter sleeping aid that's non-habit forming. Use it as an emergency sleep aid, because its effects diminish with overuse.

Life advice: Stop acting dumb and stop responding to easy and obvious bait by continuing to act dumb. Hope I helped!


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

how can this loser be apart of the racist alt-right when if hes not christian?


----------



## Beth (Jan 15, 2018)

Well

Thanks to everybody who posted here he will surely sleep well at night now

Great job guys!


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

I want to know how to get better masturbation at night, since I have problems doing so.

I think I have erectile dysfunction; I dunno. I need some advice so I can be more well erect and more
productive.

Any ideas?. . . .


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

Even after all of this, I’m still left to ponder, Why the fuck out of all of the avatars he could have chosen, he chooses a god damn Blues Clues one?

Oh right...


Spoiler



A
:autism:
U
:autism:
T
:autism:
I
:autism:
S
:autism:
M


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jan 15, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> how can this loser be apart of the racist alt-right when if hes not christian?
> 
> View attachment 357307



He also voiced his opinions on IGN
http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/this-is-my-opinion-on-the-illegal-immigration-issue.455071612/
http://archive.md/Ss7Jr
http://www.youtube.com/embed/x6iflWAKb4k (video link)


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 15, 2018)

obliviousbeard said:


> He also voiced his opinions on IGN
> http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/this-is-my-opinion-on-the-illegal-immigration-issue.455071612/
> http://archive.md/Ss7Jr
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/x6iflWAKb4k (video link)


what a racist


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 15, 2018)

obliviousbeard said:


> He also voiced his opinions on IGN
> http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/this-is-my-opinion-on-the-illegal-immigration-issue.455071612/
> http://archive.md/Ss7Jr
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/x6iflWAKb4k (video link)


All of this stuff, including his Stormfront posts and Youtube account, were all created within three months ago.

I'd say that I doubt the legitimacy of this guy now, but a person who acts stupid just so people insult him is an idiot anyways.



Spoiler: For those who haven't read the whole thread yet



(I was wrong to doubt his legitimacy)


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

He's logged in again!

Hey @ZenKlassen, how's leaving the forums doing for you!?


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jan 15, 2018)

Here's some of his profiles too, so yeah:


Spoiler: Autism



Stormfront:




Autis - uh atheistforums



And world of longplays






He might be kinda uneducated(I mean, if he's doing/has done GED doesn't that imply high school -level education?) and at least that handle is new to the internet. He also likes some Cartoon Networks shows, 16-bit games etc.


Spoiler: more autism















EDIT: Here's his fangamer.com forum's profile page: 
https://forum.fangamer.com/members/ZenKlassen
http://archive.md/eIVqH


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 15, 2018)

obliviousbeard said:


> Here's some of his profiles too, so yeah:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Autism
> ...


The plot thickens...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 15, 2018)

obliviousbeard said:


> [/SPOILER]





> Sonic the hedgehog 1-3
> Sonic & Knuckles


Yeah I think his Blues Clues profile pic may have been a Freudian slip over him being a furry.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 15, 2018)

Arkangel said:


> Hey @ZenKlassen. Can you confirm if these are you?
> 
> https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t1237847/
> 
> http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/t...l-immigration-issue.455071612/#post-515927810


Now that you mention it, I passively hinted him about it back where he introduced himself as it was the results on the first page on Google Search Results when searching his name.

Seeing how this madman just proved himself to be a butthurt lost cause, I'm gonna stop being Miss Nice Gal and help him but instead would like to see more of his antics. Thanks for getting me/us interested in your shenanigans, we tried to help but you brought this to yourself. 

EDIT:


ZenKlassen said:


> I made a mistake signing up to this shitty forum. I'm leaving.


Awww, why leave just when the  has started 

EDIT 2: Oh man, can't wait till he complains about his "experience" with the farms on some other site or where ever his hugbox is


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Okay, I'm back, and if y'all couldn't tell, I was trolling in this thread the whole time, so jokes on you!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, I'm back, and if y'all couldn't tell, I was trolling in this thread the whole time, so jokes on you!


Merely pretending to be retarded


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, I'm back, and if y'all couldn't tell, I was trolling in this thread the whole time, so jokes on you!


Yay, you're back! *confetti*
Also nice damage control, I'd give it an Oscar if I could really.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, I'm back, and if y'all couldn't tell, I was trolling in this thread the whole time, so jokes on you!


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, I'm back, and if y'all couldn't tell, I was trolling in this thread the whole time, so jokes on you!


Oh  really? Oh man, yeah dude you sure got us all. Wew lad, you’re probably the biggest troll on this entire site. If I could Semper Fi you right now, I would give you 100. But instead, here’s a specially thought out trophy made just for you:


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Only acting dumb? Wow, you're a natural.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 15, 2018)

holy shit this should be featured and halaled haha


----------



## Cato (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, I'm back, and if y'all couldn't tell, I was trolling in this thread the whole time, so jokes on you!



It was already obvious that you should have lurked more, but you just confirmed as much even more by the fact that you apparently think this is a strategy that actually works here after being roundly ridiculed for acting like a tard.

TBH I initially felt kind of sad to see some "special" person being dog-piled for making the mistake of asking for lifestyle advice here, but you're apparently a stormfront lunatic and more, so thanks for that since I can laugh at this in good conscience now.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

I baited y'all into this thread so I could troll the hell out of y'all. So, up your's, niggers!


----------



## Null (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I baited y'all into this thread so I could troll the hell out of y'all. So, up your's, niggers!


i am so trolled


----------



## Cato (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I baited y'all into this thread so I could troll the hell out of y'all. So, up your's, niggers!



Just repeat that several more times and we might believe you.

Also, you were back about as soon as we all suspected you'd be after rage-quitting this site. We're all just that interesting to converse with, I suppose.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Cato said:


> Just repeat that several more times and we might believe you.
> 
> Also, you were back about as soon as we all suspected you'd be after rage-quitting this site. We're all just that interesting to converse with, I suppose.



Faggot!


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I baited y'all into this thread so I could troll the hell out of y'all. So, up your's, niggers!


Oh yeah, , I feel every life regret I ever made flash before my eyes. It mostly consists of posts I made here.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Faggot!


i thought you were gonna go to sleep


----------



## Terror Rism (Jan 15, 2018)

are you back cause you can't sleep now


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 15, 2018)

Terror Rism said:


> are you back cause you can't sleep now


i wonder the same
*im dead concerned of his safety and health now tbh, a minor still awake past midnight being a tryhard troll*


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Faggot!


oh  you sure showed him


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Faggot!


Dude it's like 3 AM go to bed.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

Terror Rism said:


> are you back cause you can't sleep now


Trolls like “him” seek attention, so it would be impossible for him to sleep if he knows he can easily garner a bunch of forumers to listen to his REEing voice.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I baited y'all into this thread so I could troll the hell out of y'all. So, up your's, niggers!


I wanted to thank you for taking the time out of your day to sacrifice your own dignity to entertain us all. It's rare to see such compassion in people and you're a saint among men for doing this.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

KiwiMisetté said:


> i wonder the same
> *im dead concerned of his safety and health now tbh, a minor still awake past midnight being a tryhard troll*



How old are you?


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> How old are you?


3


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> How old are you?


I was born on April 20th, 1889.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> How old are you?


December 18th, 1998; in case you're blind or something.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

KiwiMisetté said:


> December 18th, 1998; in case you're blind or something.



I'm blind, so yeah.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 15, 2018)

Before going to bed use your phone to browse reddit, drink lots of tea, and before laying down think about that one time in 8th grade where you said that really cringy shit and every just kinda stared at you awkwardly.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 15, 2018)

Lol we actually do have a "how to sleep better" thread in the inner circle forum. but its closed to stormfaggots


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Jan 15, 2018)

You could try fucking your dad... that's before and NOT after you kill yourself.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jan 15, 2018)

http://archive.md/1HTWl






http://archive.md/vvSot


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Faggot!


@ZenKlassen can you call me a faggot too pls


----------



## Existential Crisis (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, I'm back, and if y'all couldn't tell, I was trolling in this thread the whole time, so jokes on you!





ZenKlassen said:


> I baited y'all into this thread so I could troll the hell out of y'all. So, up your's, niggers!



I went into this thread wondering whether you're a troll or just genuinely autistic. I was crossing my fingers you'd be the former. Now all my hope is gone. 

Oh well, you're still entertaining to watch.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 15, 2018)

Eat a big din din of chicken tendies, then do some pages in an adult coloring book until you get all tuckered out, then watch pixar movies on your tablet in bed, propped up on 6 pillows. If you still aren't tie-tie, ask your manny to breastfeed you.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 15, 2018)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> http://archive.md/1HTWl
> 
> View attachment 357331
> 
> http://archive.md/vvSot


In retrospect using the same username for your Facebook that you link to everyone in your family and social life as the one you use for Stormfront and Kiwifarms probably wasn't the greatest idea you've had.

Counterintuitively I'd say making this thread is probably going to make it even harder for you to get sleep at night.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 15, 2018)

Yet another harmless innocent doxed by the hackers of KF ;-;


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

"I was trolling all the time hahaha no seriously I was just kidding and you fell for it hehe xD gotchu suckers!!!!"

do you not know it's not called trolling any more, it's called shitposting


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 15, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Eat a big chin chin


FTFY


----------



## DangerousGas (Jan 15, 2018)

Well, this was probably the stupidest OP I've seen in a while.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Okay, now I'm serious here. If anyone, and I mean anyone, posts any personal information about me or my friends here, then I'm reporting you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police). They'll then deal with you all, and you all will have to deal with the repercussions.

So I want this thread deleted, or locked, or at least have people not post my personal information here.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 15, 2018)

Eat a tin of catfood.  It’ll make you all sick and tired, you’ll go right to sleep.


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, now I'm serious here. If anyone, and I mean anyone, posts any personal information about me or my friends here, then I'm reporting you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police). They'll then deal with you all, and you all will have to deal with the repercussions.
> 
> So I want this thread deleted, or locked, or at least have people not post my personal information here.


dude are you fucking dumb?
do you know where you are?
I mean for fuck's sake you're the one who came here and made this retarded post, and now you try to intimidate us with authorities for your own stupidity???
you're the one who uses the same name everywhere, not us


----------



## JB 236 (Jan 15, 2018)

OP you can either drink yourself into sleep or wear yourself out during the day. It might be the case that you are overthinking when you are getting to bed too, just try your damnned hardest to clear your mind.

If you are having trouble sleeping after trying any of these solutions, check that it is not any hidden health issues through a doctor or kill yourself.


----------



## 300mm (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, now I'm serious here. If anyone, and I mean anyone, posts any personal information about me or my friends here, then I'm reporting you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police). They'll then deal with you all, and you all will have to deal with the repercussions.
> 
> So I want this thread deleted, or locked, or at least have people not post my personal information here.



What are you going to tell them? "I joined a forum about making fun of people online and got made fun of."


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, now I'm serious here. If anyone, and I mean anyone, posts any personal information about me or my friends here, then I'm reporting you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police). They'll then deal with you all, and you all will have to deal with the repercussions.
> 
> So I want this thread deleted, or locked, or at least have people not post my personal information here.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't really care about y'all using public information about me, but don't use real names, phone numbers, home addresses, or etc...


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, now I'm serious here. If anyone, and I mean anyone, posts any personal information about me or my friends here, then I'm reporting you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police). They'll then deal with you all, and you all will have to deal with the repercussions.
> 
> So I want this thread deleted, or locked, or at least have people not post my personal information here.











is this your friend


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t1236757/

Ahahaha he’s a Stormfag. Why is it that everyone who claims to be the ‘master race’ turns out to be utterly pathetic?


ZenKlassen said:


> I don't really care about y'all using public information about me, but don't use real names, phone numbers, home addresses, or etc...


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I don't really care about y'all using public information about me, but don't use real names, phone numbers, home addresses, or etc...


i’m confused are you still trolling us?


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> i’m confused are you still trolling us?


oh he must be trolling us still, how can he not be, he's totally not afraid of the consequences of this


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> i’m confused are you still trolling us?



No, not anymore. I'm seeing what this thread is coming to, and I'm just giving you all a stern warning.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I don't really care about y'all using public information about me, but don't use real names, phone numbers, home addresses, or etc...


But that's also public information


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> No, not anymore. I'm seeing what this thread is coming to, and I'm just giving you all a stern warning.


i don’t believe you.  Once a troll always a troll.


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> No, not anymore. I'm seeing what this thread is coming to, and I'm just giving you all a stern warning.


“I’ll make vague threats which I’ll totally be able to carry out! That’ll show them!”


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> No, not anymore. I'm seeing what this thread is coming to, and I'm just giving you all a stern warning.


oh no not a stern warning what should we do, I'm so scared


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 15, 2018)

He’s trolling us, guys.  That’s not even his real personal information.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Burgers in the ass said:


> But that's also public information



Well, I'm not consenting to y'all using my phone number, or home address, or etc...

So if you all do post that here, then I'll report you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police).


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I'm not consenting to y'all using my phone number, or home address, or etc...
> 
> So if you all do post that here, then I'll report you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police).


The cyber police? Have we dun goofed?


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I'm not consenting to y'all using my phone number, or home address, or etc...
> 
> So if you all do post that here, then I'll report you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police).


where do you think you are, pal? wrongplanet? this is not a hugbox, you don't get to decide what is posted here


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> where do you think you are, pal? wrongplanet? this is not a hugbox, you don't get to decide what is posted here



Well, then your ass will be behind bars, then. Because it is illegal to post any personal information about somebody without their consent.


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> where do you think you are, pal? wrongplanet? this is not a hugbox, you don't get to decide what is posted here


He’s confused from all the time he spent on Stormfront.


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, then your ass will be behind bars, then. Because it is illegal to post any personal information about somebody without their consent.


it's not illegal to find public information that is available for everyone to see on the internet dumbass, what _is_ illegal is to find their social security number and leak their credit card number, _that_ is illegal


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I'm not consenting to y'all using my phone number, or home address, or etc...
> 
> So if you all do post that here, then I'll report you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police).


He’s trolling, he doesn’t mean that.


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, then your ass will be behind bars, then. Because it is illegal to post any personal information about somebody without their consent.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 15, 2018)

This dogpile is as fucking autistic the OP.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> it's not illegal to find public information that is available for everyone to see on the internet dumbass, what _is_ illegal is to find their social security number and leak their credit card number, _that_ is illegal



I'm not talking about you all laughing at my accounts online, I'm talking about you all using my real name or anything like that.


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

Cricket said:


> This dogpile is as fucking autistic the OP.


clearly he is le ebin trole


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I'm not talking about you all laughing at my accounts online, I'm talking about you all using my real name or anything like that.


still not illegal, if your name is public and easy to find, it's not illegal


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I'm not talking about you all laughing at my accounts online, I'm talking about you all using my real name or anything like that.


If you us address we stop bullying u


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 15, 2018)

NotAKitty said:


> clearly he is le ebin trole


Which is why watching all the autistic newfags jump on this newfag like a bunch of retarded monkeys is so embarrassing


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> still not illegal, if your name is public and easy to find, it's not illegal



Well, my real name, home address, phone number, or etc, are not public information, so yes, it is illegal.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, my real name, home address, phone number, or etc, are not public information, so yes, it is illegal.


Then you’re fine, so keep posting!


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Burgers in the ass said:


> If you us address we stop bullying u



I don't give a shit about you all bullying me, I just don't want this to affect me in real life.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 15, 2018)

Lol did you get that well deserved sleep yet?


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

Maybe if we keep doing it he’ll crash into slumber?


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Loxiozzz said:


> Lol did you get that well deserved sleep yet?



No, because I was too busy worrying about assholes like you posting any personal information about me.


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> I don't give a shit about you all bullying me, I just don't want this to affect me in real life.


well then you do give a shit


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> No, because I was too busy worrying about assholes like you posting any personal information about me.


Lol I didn't even do anything you rude cunt. I hope all of your personal shit gets posted now


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Loxiozzz said:


> Lol I didn't even do anything you rude cunt. I hope all of your personal shit gets posted now



Well, I thought you were another stupid troll, so sorry about that.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I thought you were another stupid troll, so sorry about that.


It's too late. My feelings are hurt.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh, and if my personal info does get posted here, then like I said before, y'all will be behind bars.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Oh, and if my personal info does get posted here, then like I said before, y'all will be behind bars.


What if you reveal your personal info?


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> well then you do give a shit



Well, fine, yes I do give a shit, then. I mean, would you? I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to be constantly be worrying about your personal information being posted here.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jan 15, 2018)

Cricket said:


> Which is why watching all the autistic newfags jump on this newfag like a bunch of exceptional monkeys is so embarrassing


Normally I'd agree with you but when a person is this dedicated to being an idiot I don't care how bullied they are.


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Oh, and if my personal info does get posted here, then like I said before, y'all will be behind bars.


i’m already behind bars


Spoiler


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Oh, and if my personal info does get posted here, then like I said before, y'all will be behind bars.


http://www.riseandstand.net/whats-illegal-and-whats-not-when-it-comes-to-cyber-harassment/


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Normally I'd agree with you but when a person is this dedicated to being an idiot I don't care how bullied they are.



Idiot?! I'm an idiot for wanting to not have my personal shit posted on this weird ass forum? What kind of fucked up world is this?


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, fine, yes I do give a shit, then. I mean, would you? I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to be constantly be worrying about your personal information being posted here.


that's only something you have to worry about if you behave exceptionally, which both of us are doing right now, but no, I'm not the one who made a dumb OP on a forum dedicated to mocking exceptional people


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Idiot?! I'm an idiot for wanting to not have my personal shit posted on this weird ass forum? What kind of fucked up world is this?


You're an idiot for not lurking and continuing to bring attention to yourself.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

wagglyplacebo said:


> http://www.riseandstand.net/whats-illegal-and-whats-not-when-it-comes-to-cyber-harassment/



Yeah, so if I posted your home address on this forum, then you would be a-okay with it, am I right?


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Idiot?! I'm an idiot for wanting to not have my personal shit posted on this weird ass forum? What kind of fucked up world is this?


It’s literally everything but that.


----------



## symantec (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Okay, now I'm serious here. If anyone, and I mean anyone, posts any personal information about me or my friends here, then I'm reporting you all to the proper authorities (i.e. the police). They'll then deal with you all, and you all will have to deal with the repercussions.
> 
> So I want this thread deleted, or locked, or at least have people not post my personal information here.


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Idiot?! I'm an idiot for wanting to not have my personal shit posted on this weird ass forum? What kind of fucked up world is this?


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Yeah, so if I posted your home address on this forum, then you would be a-okay with it, am I right?


You're an idiot because all of this is your fault. I posted the link so that you know what the laws are but you didn't think and said something moronic instead. For a guy who talks about how dumb black people are, you sure are a dumb nigger.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

Loxiozzz said:


> You're an idiot for not lurking and continuing to bring attention to yourself.



Well, I'm done using this fucking forum anyways. I'm not going to waste my time any longer with this garbage.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm going to a more professional forum, this forum reeks of amateurs.


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I'm done using this fucking forum anyways. I'm not going to waste my time any longer with this garbage.


cry me a river


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I'm done using this fucking forum anyways. I'm not going to waste my time any longer with this garbage.


I'm sure you'll be missed. Prolly not for long after someone finds your real name tho lol


----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 15, 2018)

Did any of the tips help you sleep?


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

This forum would be a little better if it wasn't ran by edgy 10 year olds.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, I'm done using this fucking forum anyways. I'm not going to waste my time any longer with this garbage.


^This.  Do this one.^


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Jan 15, 2018)

Sleep well . Glad this forum could help


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> This forum would be a little better if it wasn't ran by edgy 10 year olds.


i’m not 10, i’m 11


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 15, 2018)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Normally I'd agree with you but when a person is this dedicated to being an idiot I don't care how bullied they are.


Normally I'd agree with you as well but the first page of "bullying" was just newfag autism and the last few are just repetative autism. Plus, how many "Oh nos, don't dox me (the person I'm pretending to be)?" have we seen at this point?


----------



## DangerousGas (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenKlassen said:


> Well, then your ass will be behind bars, then. Because it is illegal to post any personal information about somebody without their consent.


And which jurisdiction would that be in, then?


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 15, 2018)

OP was fine, it is a god damn general discussion thread. Stop ganging up on new people. Its the same people who do this shit every time, too. And those people are rarely involved in content threads. I don't care that this nazi dude is a sperg elsewhere, if we had a thread on him and he wasn't here, you people would post nothing on him. 

btw, if you haven't noticed, the dude is just taking the piss at this point and his 10 or so posts have solicited about 180 replied in 8 hours.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jan 15, 2018)

The way I figure is that if he was just having a bit of fun then great, both sides had a good time, if he wasn't then he's an idiot and deserves to get mocked. So a litmus test is in order, I'll lock the thread, no bullying this man anymore, not on his profile or anything, be nice. If he ends up causing trouble down the road then we know what the deal is. I love you all more than a friend.


----------



## ZenKlassen (Jan 15, 2018)

DangerousGas said:


> And which jurisdiction would that be in, then?



Thanks! Finally, somebody stands up for me. I didn't come to this forum to worry about being doxxed, I came to this forum to have decent conversations with people.


----------

